# UK Laws and EU towing laws



## Nutty Chestnut (19 January 2011)

Hi all 

I am currently under taking my trailer test and reading up all the literature for this, however some voice of opinion have got me confused. 

UK law appears to state so long at the car is not towing over its tow capcity (ideal less then 85%) then your good to go. However EU Law states that you can not tow any trailer that has a towing capacity limit over that of the car that your driving - ie and 06 2l diseal santa fe has a tow limit of 2000kg and because a ifor williams trailer has a weight capacity of over 2350kg (potential more) you can't tow your horse even though your combined weight of the trailer and horse is under 85% of your cars tow 2000kg tow capacity. Which in my eyes is ludcruis as the car is not being pushed capacity wise.

 In addition to this my auntie who lives in Denmark tows a pony with a Chevel liberte and a ford petrol 2l that has a 1700kg limit that is less then that of her trailer (2000kg) She has never been stopped and it is common practice over there.( have seen more then one person towing with a VW golf over there and a pony : S ) 

Can someone clarify this EU Law debarcle?? Because in all the books and literature I have got and on the VOSA website I can't find any info about it (unless I am not looking effectively which is also a possibility ) Any advise would be great I just don't want to get it wrong for my test 

Thank you


----------



## perfect11s (19 January 2011)

sorry wrong forum,  if you do a search on  the other forums you will find this has been done more than  a few times , oh and dont worry about towing laws in europe unless you go  to live there with your trailer


----------



## perfect11s (19 January 2011)

Try www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk     good luck with your test


----------



## cm2581 (19 January 2011)

The 85% rule is a guidline not a law. The VIN plate on the vehicle is the *law*. There is no *law* on the MAM of the trailer in relation to to *legal* towing capacity of the vehicle. Other laws apply to licence entitlement.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/dvla/forms/~/media/pdf/leaflets/INF30.ashx 

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/Quick Guide to Towing Small Trailers Feb 08.pdf


----------

